# Gruppen Bugs



## Maladin (24. Juni 2008)

*Geistergruppen*

Wenn ich als Besitzer einer Gruppe, alle Mitglieder lösche, inklusive (natürlich zuletzt) meiner Wenigkeit, dann bin ich natürlich nicht mehr in der Gruppe. Ich kann sie auch nicht mehr erstellen (mit gleichem Namen) - sie geistert wohl rum *grusel*.


*Öfftentliche Gruppen mit Passwort*

Meinen ersten Gruppen (öffentlich) konnte niemand beitreten. Sie hätten das falsche Passwort - ich hatte doch aber "öffentlich" angekreuzt und ein Eingabefeld war auch nicht zu sehen. 

Der Passwortmanger von Firefox hat in die Inputbox (hidden) trotzdem ein Passwort eingefügt. Als ich das Kennwort dann durch kurzes Deaktivieren und Aktiveren der Option "öffentliche Gruppe" entfernt habe, konnten dann andere Buffed Benutzer beitreten.

/wink maladin


----------

